# Fdny haztac



## JumperDown (Aug 26, 2012)

Okay so I recently posted about Medic school. And alot of helpful individuals on the site pointed me into amazing directions. Thank you btw. But just as I was studying for a Medic entrance exam. My FDNY letter came in the mail and I start my process into becoming FDNY EMS. Sept 8th is my physical. What I'm hearing is that their putting a class together for Oct & January. I dont know for a fact.
Now I'm just curious as to when their might be a Haztac class. And what qualifications do I need to join ?

and BTW, Ill still be going to Medic school.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Aug 26, 2012)

JumperDown said:


> Okay so I recently posted about Medic school. And alot of helpful individuals on the site pointed me into amazing directions. Thank you btw. But just as I was studying for a Medic entrance exam. My FDNY letter came in the mail and I start my process into becoming FDNY EMS. Sept 8th is my physical. What I'm hearing is that their putting a class together for Oct & January. I dont know for a fact.
> Now I'm just curious as to when their might be a Haztac class. And what qualifications do I need to join ?
> 
> and BTW, Ill still be going to Medic school.



A high school diploma and an EMT card same as anyone else. (unfortunately)

IN MY OPINION the haztac and rescue ambulances are an improperly devised and implemented system that serve no real purpose other than to waste money from federal funding.

The class is a 2 week basic hazmat class. 

That 80 hours would be FAR better devoted to medical training and leave the hazmat and rescue work to the firefighters and police officers.

9/10 haztac guys couldn't tell you what the category numbers on a placard were without a book.


----------



## Sandog (Aug 26, 2012)

Hazmat sucks, wear that suit for an hour and you to will say hazmat sucks. Avoid doing hazmat.


----------



## JumperDown (Aug 26, 2012)

Okayy lol I hear different views .. I think its pretty messed up that Basic Haztac dont get a pay boost because they still get called to obv hazourdous material. 

But I just cant wait to move up in EMS


----------



## Bullets (Aug 26, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> A high school diploma and an EMT card same as anyone else. (unfortunately)
> 
> IN MY OPINION the haztac and rescue ambulances are an improperly devised and implemented system that serve no real purpose other than to waste money from federal funding.
> 
> ...


 Its effective if implemented properly and used correctly. With Paramedics trained to the operational level of HAZMAT/CBRNE response it allows medical personnel to enter into the warm zone in suits and begin triaging much sooner then waiting in the cold zone as had been the previous practice

That said, hazmat sucks, no pay increase to risk turning yourself into a glowrod and the A and B suits are hot as heck


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 26, 2012)

Sandog said:


> Hazmat sucks, wear that suit for an hour and you to will say hazmat sucks. Avoid doing hazmat.



I'm glad someone agrees with me. Class A protection...not fun in 100 degree heat. 



Bullets said:


> Its effective if implemented properly and used correctly. With Paramedics trained to the operational level of HAZMAT/CBRNE response it allows medical personnel to enter into the warm zone in suits and begin triaging much sooner then waiting in the cold zone as had been the previous practice
> 
> That said, hazmat sucks, no pay increase to risk turning yourself into a glowrod and the A and B suits are hot as heck



Just my .02 but I'm CBRNE Operations level certified and I still would not feel comfortable in that type of environment.


----------



## firecoins (Aug 26, 2012)

Class A protection is awesome in heat and lots of fun.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hazmat training IS great. Everyone in FDNY is trained to the operations level. Haztac/rescue medics are trained to a sub-par technician level.

FDNY EMS haztac units have been downgraded to only carry class B suits.

Rescue units have everything haztac has plus some pretty cool toys and separate protocols. They can treat with propofal I believe as well as some other meds for crush injuries but they all must be doctor approved.

Haztac can be BLS or ALS and all they really carry is a the SCBAs and suits along with decon equipment and a couple other things.

The major place where the city went wrong with the system is that rescue and haztac and rescue is the fact that they respond to every job just like anyone else. They are only priority for technical jobs if they are available at the time, which they usually aren't. So when that event occurs, odds are a regular ambulance will show up because the specialty unit is busy with a nonsense drunk.


----------

